# Historic rain/snow line



## rocojerry (Mar 15, 2017)

What do folks use to look back at a storm and see where the rain/snow line was?  I have my own methods.. just wondering what others use aside from live radar every hour...

planning to be up in northern VT this weekend if anyone else is up give me a shout!


----------



## billski (Mar 16, 2017)

I'd justlook at the snow precip totals.  There will be a precipitous gradient..   Or go back to NWS historical data for specific points, connect the dots

http://www.weather.gov/images/nerfc/ops/sf1_today.jpg

grab it today before it is updated.

or
*http://tinyurl.com/hjy7bm2

or
*https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/snow-and-ice/


----------



## Abubob (Mar 16, 2017)

Might get an idea from this: http://www.weather.gov/erh/hydromet?event=stormTotal_72&element=snow&centeron=OKX


----------



## Abubob (Mar 16, 2017)

oops wrong thread.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 25, 2018)

I couldn't find what i was looking for so I built it --   The month of February, in 2 minutes...


----------



## Glenn (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice job!


----------



## moresnow (Feb 26, 2018)

rocojerry said:


> I couldn't find what i was looking for so I built it --   The month of February, in 2 minutes...



That's fascinating. Thanks


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2018)

rocojerry said:


> I couldn't find what i was looking for so I built it --   The month of February, in 2 minutes...


Nice one. Thank you!


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 27, 2018)

abc said:


> Nice one. Thank you!



Twist my arm for a republish after any storm/month--  the hard work to do it is done, just need to upload it to YouTube


----------



## caribchakita (Feb 28, 2018)

Greets

Planning a spur of the moment Sunday blast. Looks like S. Vt. might get the jackpot. Will decide Friday or Saturday. Weather models are interesting for this big storm.


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 8, 2018)

Winter Storm Quinn --with a rain snow line thats right where it should be, mostly over the water....

https://youtu.be/04dlXp1_l5I


----------

